# blue male HMCT and female turquoise CT spawn log



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Well guys this is the pair 

Male:




















Female:











Spawn pics:


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

oh wow, they are stunning  good luck on your spawn!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your pair is beautiful.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

What is HMCT?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Man, she was HUGE with eggs! You must have a lot of them. 

Beautiful fish!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

well guys i prolly got like 200 babies in this spawn but they are so shy and they dont eat as fast as the baby dragons..here they are


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

How are the fries doing today?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Pretty fish 



Fabian said:


> What is HMCT?


HMCT is halfmoon crowntail - Some CTs can have an almost 180 spread and I suppose some may call them HMCT because of that.. but I don't believe there is an actual HMCT standard, as it's not listed as a tail type by the IBC and other organizations or any lists that I could find. I honestly don't see the correct HM tail with these guy.. but still real pretty and a good spawn


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Your fish are simply gorgeous. 
Don't CTs with proper form *have* to have a 180* spread to be in the shows? In the IBC, the bettas would have to have a 180* just to have a chance for a little bit of approval, right?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There are also delta spread CTs, but again are not recognized as a DeTCT for instance. Everything seems to have to have a 180 spread to be acceptable.

Nice pair, good luck with the fry.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i'm prety sure that NOT having a 180 spread is considered a fault for show CT's, so it's a great trait to breed into a CT line.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Nothing listed in the emails from IBC when stating standards that a 180 is needed, they talk of the reduction % and ray count.. no mentioned of a spread degree. Why the term HMCT caught my eye.

Definitely could be wrong though, as I don't do anything with CTs right now so I haven't kept up on terms and such. 

Still real pretty and I bet there will be some nice colors from the spawn


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry for not posting alot of pics for this spawn i got a heavy batch of fishes..but i didn't keep any for myself since im into plakat and halfmoon breeding.


----------

